# Hanging chickens



## pondman (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to show off another feature of the cypress smoker.Put a couple  of swivels in the top, fashioned two wire hooks to hang chickens from. picked up a couple of four pounders from sam's,seasoned then up good stuffed with onion,and hung them in the smoker. I removed the grill and the water pan and cooked them over direct heat to get a golden brown and crispy skin. I cooked them about 3 1/2 hrs at about 260 spraying about every 30 min. with a mixture of apple juice and olive oil.They turned out great. Some of the best chicken i ever had. enjoy the pics.


----------



## Shores (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh yeah! That looks great! That's a nice smoker.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great looking chicken and outstanding looking smoker.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 23, 2010)

Hanging chickens looks like the way to go.  I am going to have to mod my drum. 

Outstanding.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 23, 2010)

Mighty fine birds. Heard of choking chickens before but neva thought about hanging em. Smart thinning. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey Lew (Apr 23, 2010)

Great looking pictures. Love the sauna. Never had Swedish birds before. Yum, Yum!


----------



## bknox (Apr 23, 2010)

Very cool. Chicken do look great!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2010)

Pondman ... you should get the post of the week! Great looking chicken and a great looking smoker.


----------



## BeeRich (Apr 23, 2010)

Do they jump in the snow at the end?  Nice sauna.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks great!
Would have loved to see a sliced pic !


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 24, 2010)

If your gonna hang, thats the way to do it. Those birds look killer!


----------



## Griff (May 1, 2010)

That smoker is so cool.


----------



## RubThatButt (May 2, 2010)

Those are some great looking birds. The smoker is amazing. A real smokehouse for the patio.

Nice!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 3, 2010)

Pondman, you are my hero man!!! I love the way you cook!!! Hope to meet up someday!!!


----------



## GrillMan10 (May 3, 2010)

Looking great.  Love your smoker!


----------



## pondman (May 12, 2010)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Pondman, you are my hero man!!! I love the way you cook!!! Hope to meet up someday!!!


Love your videos sapo! always looking for a new one. go SAINTS !!


----------



## Hillbilly1 (May 15, 2010)

Yup, hangin em makes fer a nice presentation.  Here be some I did fer a special awhile back, makes em look nice an old school.  A stuffin horn make the job lots easier:







That be a nice lookin smoker yall got there to.


----------

